# Broken canine tooth?



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone had a dog with a broken canine? Mine broke her lower one in half and she had a pulpectomy. Now she is due to go back in for xrays to see if it's ok or she might need a root canal. Vet said it is terrible to remove an adult canine.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think a few people here have had root canals done on their dogs - let's hope your pup doesn't need one.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen has never had a broken canine, but he did break his first lower molar. His was a slab fracture with no pulp exposed, and it was either extraction or a root canal. He had a root canal done...


----------

